# Zweitägiges Inhouse-Seminar  Maschinenrichtlinie und sicherheitsbezogene Konstruktion



## Safety (25 März 2018)

*Zweitägiges Inhouse-Seminar -Workshop Maschinenrichtlinie, harmonisierte Normen und sicherheitsbezogene Konstruktion*
*Seminarinhalte, Agenda:*


Rechtsgrundlagen, Richtlinienrecherche, Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren
Anwendungsbereich, Begriffsbestimmung
Gesamtheit von Maschinen
Überbegriff Maschine
Unvollständige Maschinen
Inverkehrbringen
Umbau einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen, wesentliche Veränderung
Inverkehrbringen Artikel 5
Schutzziele Anhang I
Technische Unterlagen Anhang VII Teil A
EG-Konformitätserklärung gemäß Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt A
CE Kennzeichnung
Unvollständige Maschine Verfahren nach Artikel 13
Technische Unterlagen für unvollständige Maschinen Anhang VII Teil B
Einbauerklärung für vollständige Maschinen Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt B
Harmonisierte Normen
Risikobeurteilung grundlegender Ablauf nach DIN EN ISO 12100
Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
Technische Schutzmaßnahmen
Umsetzung von für Sie relevanten Normen
Funktionale Sicherheit nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Sicherheitsfunktionen
Fragen und Diskussionen zu aktuellen Themen und Projekten
 
Wir gehen in diesem Seminar / Workshop im Unterschied zu Standardseminaren auf Ihre Probleme und Maschinen ein.
Wir verfügen über eine langjährige Erfahrung im Bereich Maschinensicherheit und sind auch ständig in der Praxis tätig. Wir haben also auch die gleichen Probleme wie Sie und müssen ständig nach praxisrelevanten Lösungen für unsere Kunden suchen, das ist Ihr Vorteil!
Bei Interesse können wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot erstellen.


----------



## Safety (24 März 2019)

Termine für dieses Inhouseseminar ab Mai 2019 wieder möglich.
Wir unterbreiten Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Homepage.


----------

